

RoR classroom training for beginner in silicon valley? - JT123

A female friend of mine (located in mountain view) is looking to get started with Ruby on Rails programming and build career in software development. She has almost no previous programming experience. What are the options?
======
netskrill
I dont know about the physical bootcamps, but i did the Tealeaf Academy last
year, and ended up with job as a rails developer shortly after completing it.
I also barely had a programming experience, sure I had to take Pascal in
college many years ago, but had ZERO OOP experience. I'd recommend checking
out gotealeaf, she'd be able take the course while still working at her
current job. She should be 100% sure, that programming is something that she's
interested in. As a prerequisite, she should complete this:
[http://prework.flatironschool.com/](http://prework.flatironschool.com/) and
see if enjoys the aspects of programming. Best of luck!

